# Bram Frank and Dan Anderson at the First Annual CSSD/SD Event!



## Dan Anderson (Mar 9, 2004)

John Ralston posted this in the CSSD/SC Forum:



> Ok after talking about this with Bram for a few years now we are officially launch an Annual CSSD/SC event to allow us all to get together with Bram and train with him and each other in a real CSSD/SC format. Each year we plan to have a special guest or guests and this year we are happy to have Prof. Dan Anderson teaching side by side with Bram for a day long 8 hour seminar. Yes, breaks are scheduled no you won't have to choose between Bram's class and Dan's class. No one misses anything. I might even teach some pressure point theory, maybe even Tiny or Jody will contribute?
> 
> But the details are as follows:
> Sat July 31 starting at 9AM in baton Rouge LA at the Hilton Garden Inn.
> ...



For any of you who haven't had the pleasure of working Modern Arnis knife work with Bram will be in for a treat if you attend.  Be there!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 10, 2004)

Bram is really good and his program is very comprehensive.  MA practitioners will feel very comfortable since it is the same concept movments refined and specified to knife range/scale of movement.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2004)

I recommend for everyone to check these guys out. If you like what they have, stay and come back for more 


Good Luck Dan and Bram
:asian:


----------

